# She Is In Labor? FOREVER!



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

This is our first year kidding (No I'm not kidding). Annabelle, our LaMancha, kidded while we were at church, (she did not look like she was going to any time too soon....) we returned home on Mother's Day to a damp buckling and happy mamma. On the other hand ARGG! We did not get to see how it's done! While Annabelle was fast, Ivy, is in slow motion. Ivy had a long string of goop on Saturday. Sunday (Father's Day), she was having spasms of hard contractions and was up-down, up-down by Monday morning. When I checked on her Monday morning, she had two nests, up-down, up-down, pawing, and just general agitation. Tuesday, she stoped laying down by what appears to be general discomfort with the position. She has not been known to have layed down in over 48 hours in spite of close observation. She has had spasms of severe contractions that come and go (nothing consistent) since Sunday. She has small contractions fairly regularly. Other then not having *consistent* hard contractions, she has not dilated much. It seems that her kid/kids is are in the bc as we have not felt them since Tuesday night. When she layed down or stood on the barn door, her rear end pooched out:scratch::help:. Any thoughts.....this is Thursday afternoon..... Will post pics after I get back from the barn.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Okay that is WAY to long for a goat to be in labor. Poor thing! 
I think you should either "go in" and check her right away or call the vet post haste. One of the kids could be in a wrong position, and a little assistance could correct the problem very quickly. She's bound to be exhausted by now, if she's really worn out, you need to do something fast or she will go down. 
I wish you had posted sooner. I hope she will be okay, but I wouldn't count on any kids being alive after that long.

I don't mean to scare you, but this is serious. Please call your vet anyway and tell him what's going on. It would be best for him to come and look at her. Please keep us updated. 
:hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, she sounds like she needs help quickly.

Get a vet out there.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

No updates? Man, I thought we'd hear something by now.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hope everything turns out okay!!!:worried:


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh gosh... That is way too long.
I hope all goes well for momma. It's sad to loss any babies, but you really don't want to loss your doe too.
Please keep us all posted on Ivy!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hoping all is well. Let us know when she has those babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would have the vet check things out. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyone hear anything?

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Here are the pictures, sorry it took so long. The first two pictures, where she is laying down, were taken a few days ago. The third picture was taken just now (it just shows how she is dropped and her tailhead raised). The fourth picture is her standing against the barn door (this just shows the pressure when she is on two feet). The last three pictures show how she looks when she is on all fours. She does not appear to be in distress or exhausted at all. She is not complaining at all (Ivy is typically a quiet doe). She still likes to go outside and trot/waddle at times. I wanted to dilate her, but mom said "she is not in any kind of distress at all". Our vet is 2.5 hours away, so that is not a simple option.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad nothing is actually wrong. She sure is big!


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

If I have to "go in" to check kid position, could I have somebody coach me, because I have never done anything like this before. I don't want to tear the membrane on accident and end up with a dead kid in the bc.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

How can you tell she isn't dilated if you haven't gone in? I hope everything is OK with your doe. She is beautiful. I have to say though, when I've had similar kidding situations, it was not good. I've read others say the same thing. If her cervix is closed or only partially open, there is not much you can do. It's either not time yet, or you really have problems. If she is open, you need to go in there as soon as possible and sort things out. Either use an OB sleave, or wash up good. You should have some sort of lube like KY. When you start in, angle up slightly like the slope of her rump. You won't have to go far to meet the cervix. If you get past the cervix, feel for body parts of very small goats. Visualize in your mind what you are feeling. If you can feel a head and front feet, pull him out. If all you feel is feet, slide up the leg. If you feel "hocks", they are back feet and you can pull them out that way if you have them both. Otherwise do what you have to do. It's scary for the first few times, but trust me, doing nothing can be worse. If her cervix is closed, I would try to get some calcium and BoSe in her.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Lute is good too I wish I would have know about that I had one in full labor not dilate and we lost all but one by the time we got her in for a section! When you feel something is wrong start calling the vets most have an after hours number! I wish I would have listened to my gut!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

If you do pull a kid, make sure to only pull when she's having contractions; otherwise hemorraging could occur.


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Last night we went out there to check her and "go in". She did not have any contractions the whole time we were out there. My mom has smaller hands so she "went in" and found that the cervix was open, but no kid in the canal. Right before she "went in" Ivy's belly did some gymnastics and we observed some movement from the kids. So kids are live. I called my "goat midwife" (she runs a very large goat dairy, years of experience, thousands of births and hundreds of goats. Glad to have her input) after MUCH discussion and lots of details I described to her what was going on and all her signs. She said it sounds like a very long pre-labor. She also said that she seemed a bit low in calcium, magnesium, and vitamin D from what I described. Most of her calcium went to her milk production and left her a bit depleted for kidding. Our mentor said just to keep an eye her and not try to pull kids out yet. So we are going to give her the 10,000 iu vitamin D, 4,000 iu Cal/Mag, and vitamin C and see how she does. She is still eating fine and not acting depressed or sick at all. We will monitor her and keep everybody posted.:thumbup:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

great! so lucky you have such a great and experienced mentor! keep us posted!

oh, and i think you'll need to give some antibiotics. i'm hoping someone chimes in about that, but all the posts I've read on someone "going in" had to give pen-G shots after....


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Ditto what nchen said, that's great you have a mentor! I'm glad she seems fine, hope all goes well!


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Will garlic work instead of penicillin, as we have life threatening penicillin allergies?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Do you mean the goat has allergies, or you?


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

I mean I have allergies, sorry.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Well, I don't know how allergic you are, but I don't think it would affect you to give the goat a shot of it. I guess you could wear gloves to be extra careful. You have to throw the milk anyway I believe, when giving antibiotics, not to mention you most likely wont be drinking the milk for a while, since it has colostrum in it at first. So you wouldn't be ingesting it or anything.
I would wait and she how she does before giving it.
I think what someone else meant was to give antibiotics _after, _if she has a difficult time, or if you go in and assist, as there is more chance of infection that way.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

What was her due date?


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't know when she was bred. When we got her, we were told that she was likely not pregnant (the lady was selling her because "she wouldn't breed"). We know that she had a doeling last year so she is not infertile. Well low and behold she is now VERY pregnant. We were told she was with the buck the first week of January and the first of February, so we don't know exactly when she was bred or when she is due. We are just going to keep a veeerry close watch on her.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

If u just went In a few fingers ur fine

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I wouldnt use Pen just yet., only two fingers its not needed.....if you went all the way in then yes..antibiotics will be needed..you can use LA 200 or Tyaln 200 instead of Pen. if you end up needing it...
best of luck...Happy Kidding


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless you are going in up to your elbow, I wouldn't bother with antibiotics. Even when I just have a hand in there, I don't bother. They really do clean up pretty well. But when you do a major assist and are way in, you do want to do antibiotics.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I wouldnt use Pen just yet., only two fingers its not needed.....if you went all the way in then yes..antibiotics will be needed..you can use LA 200 or Tyaln 200 instead of Pen. if you end up needing it...
> best of luck...Happy Kidding


i didn't know that...thanks!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

How is everything?


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Still no kids. She is doing fine. Today I noticed a six-seven inch strand of goop hanging out of her backside. It was covered in bedding as well. Is this her plug or am I overreacting? Oh one more thing, I have been relieving pressure in one of her teats (it looks like she might have blown up before we got her, but she was dry when we got her so we couldn't really tell) and saving the colostrum.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's odd, I don't know. Someone else may know, sorry I'm not much help!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Is she contracting? If she's contracting and it's been more than 45 minutes I go in and check, one of mine had a mummy kid blocking the way and after I shifted I out of the way we had a buckling out in under 5 minutes.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh keep up with te calcium that will help labor as for the milk if you plan on bottle feeding I guess it's ok I don't usually milk a head of time though

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Gosh she is HUGE lol! Have you checked her ligaments? Is the goop thick and creamy or slimy and stringy?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if its the plug it will be creamy white...How is she acting?? still eating drinking chewing a cud?? sounds to me she is very close and from the pix I think any time..
he kids look dropped..you said her bag is tight?? her pooch didnt quite look ready but getting there....as long as she is not in distress..keep a close watch on her


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

The goop was opaque in color and like a rope or rubber band in consistency. Her contractions are in spasms throughout the day. No pushing or contractions VERY hard... We went in a few days ago with fingers and the cervix was open but no kid in the canal as far as we could tell. As far as her udder goes, she has one teat with an issue that needs to be relieved every once in a while. This problem was a preexisting condition when we purchased her.


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

This morning when I let them out I noticed that her goop had changed consistency. It was like a rubber band/rope and a creamy goop mixed together. The color was whiteish-yellow. I know you are supposed to watch for the amber discharge.... There is no smell so I think we are okay. She is eating, drinking and chewing her cud (although she chews it intensely and with more concentration). She also, in the last week and a half, has been standing on things (ie: mineral block, barn door, stumps, etc...). Just recently she has been acting "buckish" (mounting other does:shocked:, doing the tongue labbering, buck noises, licking, etc...) as well. None of these are her typical behavior. Oh, her ligaments seem to have been gone for some time.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

from all the pictures I've seen, that looks like it should be the start of labour. my doe had her kid without me being there, so i can't say from personal experience.

hopefully someone else chimes in to confirm/deny....


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

looks like plug / prelabor discharge to me..too creamy to be amber goo. Some of mine have than on and off for over a month. They geta lot more of it in prelabor though.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Given the length of time this doe has been in pre labor I'm guessing you have some tangled kids to untie. I would go in again and see what's going on in there. I'm speaking from experience... I've waited for things to happen naturally and didn't recognize how far from normal things were going and I lost a perfectly viable kid simply because it was tangled up with another in the birth canal. Your doe is huge and may have triplets. they tend to want to all come out at once or come out backwards.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm wondering if she is actually in pre labor or just really uncomfortable. I've seen my does flick their skin and look like they are contracting but really the kids were just pushing on something. That still looks like plug mucous to me. Acvtual labor fluid is normally not opaque.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

I had two does last year that didn't have any prelabor goo at all. Just started pushing and the goo came with the kids.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

How is she?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Second that.


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Still no kids, however she has dropped the trot in her trot waddles and now just waddles. She also has been streaming goo for a few days. Still no hard contractions, but she has started laying down more. She also starts breathing heavily when she walks for any distance. I have not been able to contact the previous owner who had the buck she was with, to find out when she was bred (she is due the first of July as far as I can tell, at least that is what I am shooting for).


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I looked back through my e-mails and found that she came into heat the first of January, and then again in February (that is what the e-mail said so I think that would be the first of February...). She was initially suposed to kid at the end of January, and when she didn't, up for sale she went. So anyway, how long do I wait to pull the kids out if she does not kid the first (or around that time) of July? Oh and she has been standing on mineral blocks, barn doors, dirt mounds, anything to get her front end above her hind end. Is she trying to get the kids in position for kidding? She does not normally do things like this....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, she's getting kids into position!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I hope she has two girls for you!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like she's lining up kids... I have a couple does who will do that or even sit like a dog to position kids  Happy healthy kidding vibes sent your way!


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Okay, I just read the Anika saga..... *twitch*twitch*. Still no kids for Ivy...... I have her right next to the kid stall so she can hear the babies (but they don't bug her), hopefully she will get the idea.... More up-down, up-down, and lots more standing on a block... About 1/3 of her day she lays down, 1/3 spent eating, drinking, and doing business, and 1/3 standing on her block.... It's gotta be soon.... Hopefully... *twitch*twitch*


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

How is she? sending my best thoughts your way and hoping for the best


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

^^ I agree. How is she?


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

No kids yet.... We have a lake trip planed for the 4th of July and if she has not kidded by then, we are going to cancel, and as things would go, she would not kid before we would leave. This girl has definitely read the does code.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry if you have to cancel your trip. She sounds like she knows how to make you frantic!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

So how's it going? I'm dying to know if she had them yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies yet?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I know me too!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Aw, com on! No news yet?  I posted last night cause I saw that Pacamamma was online!


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I hope everybody had a good 4th of July. No babies yet.... This girl is starting to really drive me crazy! We had the weather change from hot to rainy (that should have done it)... No kids. The weather went back to hot... No kids. The biggest moon night should have done it... Nope. I let her out to be with the others... No babies. She headbutts everybody... Nada. She stands on blocks, barn doors, stumps, etc... Nothin. The kids in the stall next to her all found homes. When my sister got a horse a few days ago, we put the horse next to Ivy... Nothing (but she and the horse both stared at each other like they were from different planets). I have walked her... No kids! I have been considering inducing her but am a little nervous because I don't know her due date! She is acting normal, eating, drinking, sleeping, etc. Still got goop coming every day... It is 100° out right now. She is doing okay with the heat but I am sure she just wants the kids OUT. Nothing but drama since Father's Day... ARGG!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Darn!! I wouldn't do anything to her if she is not in any distress. Just keep watching and waiting


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Wow, she really knows how to keep you in suspense! I hope it's soon!


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks! Me too!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I guess the only thing to do now is give up and ignore her like she's not pregnant. That otta make her pop em out.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Mine didn't look ready at all on day 145 so I went to grab dinner and came home to a kid on the ground. They know when you're watching lol


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

I totaly agree! Now Ivy, she wanted to educate me on what I missed with Annabelle... Still waiting...*sigh*


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Any recent pictures? Do you think she's lookin closer (as if she could!)


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry to take so long. No kids yet! ARGG! Sorry I can't get my computer to upload the pictures right now. Will keep everybody posted! Seriously though, I really don't think she can hold 'em in much longer!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I sympathize. Waiting is hard!


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Pacamamma said:


> I don't know when she was bred. When we got her, we were told that she was likely not pregnant (the lady was selling her because "she wouldn't breed"). We know that she had a doeling last year so she is not infertile. Well low and behold she is now VERY pregnant. We were told she was with the buck the first week of January and the first of February, so we don't know exactly when she was bred or when she is due. We are just going to keep a veeerry close watch on her.


Ok, based on this, let's say she bred the very last day of the first week of February...let's say February 7th. Since goats are pregnant an average of 150 days (145-155), then she should be due between July 2 (day 145) and July 12 (day 155) with day 150 falling on July 7th. Since she didn't kid on the 2nd or this past Sunday (days 145 and 150), then she should be popping those kiddos out between now and Saturday at the latest...IF the previous owner was accurate with the time she was with the buck. BTW, this is all me thinking out loud  ..._seriously_... since I really know nothing about goat pregnancy but what I find through google search LOL

Anyhoo, my point being, if the time of breeding is accurate, and she hasn't had them by Saturday...shouldn't she be induced? I'm asking because that poor girl is HUGE! The longer those babies stay in their, the bigger they're gonna get...


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

.... Just musing here... Sorry if the post is a bit long... One thing I missed, was that the e-mail said she came into heat the first of January and again in February. They had the buck with her each time. I was thinking about it and goats cycle approx. every three weeks. I was initially thinking that she came into heat the first of February. My guess is that they missed a cycle the last week of January and she came into heat the second week of February. This is just a stab in the dark. Any thoughts?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Anything new?


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Nothing new. Could she just be due later then I had thought? I don't know if this makes a difference, but our bucks did break out in early March.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Its really quite possible that the kids were a tangled mess and she simply couldnt move them into the canal. I would call a vet and have him list to see if there are any heart beats. Worse case, the kids could be dead in there and she is just retaining them. I have never in 20 years herd of a delivery (contractions and dripping) lasting longer then 2 maybe 3 days. I think there is something wrong in there. If nothing else, a shot of lute to get things going maybe in order.


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

*The Ivy Saga Has Finally Ended!*

Ivy finally kidded today! She had twin bucklings, and once again I was not there! Both Mom and babies are doing fine. I am so proud of her, she birthed them in the field unaided and just fine. Will post pictures as soon as I find my camera. Thanks everybody for all of your help and encouragement!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

wow, that is outstanding to hear!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

It's about time!! Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Twin boys has never been such a blessing and a miracle!! Very happy for you all! :clap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everything worked out. Sounds like she kidded on time or at least at the right time for the kids to be healthy outside the womb.


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

Picture!!


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

*Pictures!*

Here are some pictures of the babies! Will post better ones later. They weren't latching on so well yesterday, so we started giving them a little bottle feeding action. Ivy now gets a brassiere to hoist the mainsail, 'cause she's a bit low slung (will post pictures of that as soon as it is finished..). The boys are figuring out that they need to lay down to nurse comfortably.


----------

